# Mice to Sq. Foot ratio



## lauraflora (May 2, 2011)

How many mice can you keep per square foot? I asked in another post but will two females be okay in a 30x30x30cm exo terra tank? I have only just bought my first mouse but his two sisters have since turned up which ive been offered. He is in a medium sized plastic RUB and i was going to put just the one female in the exo terra but it turns out theres two of them and i really dont want to take one and leave one on her tod its a bit harsh, and i wont be able to pick one or the other.

Any help greatly appreciated mouse experts


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You will get very many different ideas on how much space should be allotted per mousie. Some folks would only say two or three meeces in a 10 gallons tank, and others, like myself will say anywhere from 6 to 12 depending on the age, the sex and the relatedness of the meeces.

The surface space in a tank can be increased, in any case, by the use of platforms, wheels and suchlike.

Personally, I think those who insist on a lot of space per mousie are operating out of sentiment, not reality. Even in a ten gallon tank with 8 mousies in it, they will usually be found all piled up together in a corner. For someone who keeps a mousie or two, sure, give them a lot of spce if you want to, but I don't think it's a requirement.

In any case, it would be cruel to keep just one doe, as they are social animals. Two in that cage would be better than one.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I agree, two does will live quite happily in that. A lot of people will recommend large rat cages for two to four does, but the truth is that mice are very agoraphobic and feel vulnerable in large spaces. No matter what size their living accomodation, females will much prefer company of their own kind.

Sarah xxx


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Whatever the case may be, please do remember that the more mice in a tank, the more often you will need to clean it. AND just because you can't smell the ammonia, doesn't mean they can. It's more reliable to stick to a scedule rather than wait for the smell. I'm a good one to talk :roll: but I try as much as I can!


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I think 30x30x30 is too small for two mice that is only 11 inches square. I totally agree mice dont require a large cage/tank the smallest Terra I have is 37x22x10 for two young mice the others but the mouse would just sit about all the time would it not in that size area?All My others are in breeding groups in the largest terras.


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

I think 30x30x30 is adequate for a pair of pet mice. Try to provide them with a good amount of stimulation and they should live comfortably.


----------

